# Upgrading internals?



## Bagwellbill (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a cheap touchscreen blaupunkt head unit laying around not getting used because it distorts at higher volumes. Is there any upgrading I could do to it to make it useful? Replace caps or anything like that? It’s had the distortion since new so I know it’s not like it has faulty caps. I’m guessing just cheap. Or is there any mods that can be done? Just wanting to tinker a little


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Is it distorting itself?
or
Is the distortion coming from an amplifier behind it?

Answering that will lead to a couple of options, including just not twisting the volume knob as high.


----------



## Bagwellbill (Feb 1, 2020)

It’s just distorting itself. It’s rated at 45wx4 but it starts to distort probably somewhere around 20w or 25 out of 50 on the volume level


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Bagwellbill said:


> It’s just distorting itself. It’s rated at 45wx4 but it starts to distort probably somewhere around 20w or 25 out of 50 on the volume level


I would suspect that it is more like 2-5 W RMS…
45W is the max RMS wattage (with tones - which have a crest factor of 3dB), but the musical crest is usually ~13dB, so it is 45W/10, or 4.5W (or thereabouts).

Obvious choices are:

Listen to it lower
Put an amp behind it if it has RCA, or other, outputs.
How loud is it using a free iPhone SPL app?


----------

